# Side quiver build along



## Rancid Crabtree

I stained the quiver with a mixture of dark brown and oxblood to create a burgundy. I added about a tablespoon of this mixture to a pint of denatured alcohol. I did not want a dark stain but rather an antique look and I know the neatsfoot oil will darken the leather even more. Once the quiver was dry (blow dryer assisted) I applied brown edge kote to all the exposed edges of the leather. Once it dried, I polished it with a piece of bone.










The next step was to return the oils to the leather that were lost during staining due to the alcohol and blow dryer. Without this step, the leather would crack when flexed. As you can see by the buckle on the right, the oil has a darkening effect on the leather.










After a few hours sitting in the sun, the oils had soaked in and I applied a coat of mink oil to further moisten the leather and to waterproof it. 










The burgundy was a good color choice for this project.





































The end user seems satisfied.


----------



## rattus58

I think that that is right cool indeed... 

Aloha..  :beer:


----------



## C++

*Wow!*

That's really nice. Out of all the home made stuff that I've seen, that's literally the best! How much did it cost you to tool up for it and what size thread and needle did you use?


----------



## Rancid Crabtree

C++ I really don't know as I have had all these leather working tools for a while. If I had to guess, The tools probably cost somewhere around $50. The leather is $5 a sq. ft. Everything came from the Tandy Leather store near my home.


----------



## rraming

Nice - you should sell them


----------



## Davy C

That is awesome.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree

rraming said:


> Nice - you should sell them


I make things for the fun and relaxation of it. Once you put a price tag on something and set a deadline, you suck the fun out of it.


----------



## gclark

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzly_Adams

your pretty much my hero. i have for a while now aspired to be more of a modern day indian. i want to use as much as possible of anything i harvest, i still have everything to learn as i still have yet to even learn to butcher but seeing all of your posts im very inspired.


----------



## rraming

ttt


----------



## Rancid Crabtree

Thanks for the kind words Grizz. but I think you mean to become a Native American. I don't think they do much bowhunting in India. If you have any deer butchering questions, don't be shy.


----------



## motoXcowboy

RC your (posts) are my favorite...very inspiring. Thank you


----------



## mackel

I know this is an old thread but new into archery and have been making bows for my daughters i would really like to make these quivers for them. Is there a way you can provide dimensions on this.

thanks
Mike


----------



## BarneySlayer

That is pretty great!


----------



## mackel

I guess no one has the dimensions for the pattern.


----------



## Farnsrocket

So nice! I am definitely going to try to make one similar to this!!!!!


----------



## Easykeeper

Ol' Rancid is talented guy, that's for sure.


----------



## BMSOL

What are the dimensions of your cardboard form?


----------



## jakeemt

Whoa!! Zombie thread!!


----------



## rembrandt

Rancid Crabtree said:


> I make things for the fun and relaxation of it. Once you put a price tag on something and set a deadline, you suck the fun out of it.


I agree.....and I do quite a bit of both......I have made a few of these but I was a novice at these and you opened my eyes by how they fit on the body.....I now know how they wear them and that helps a bunch.........


----------



## Silver Mallard

That is an amazing looking quiver!!!!!!


----------



## ben911

Nice project with detail pictures.thanks and :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rembrandt

mackel said:


> I guess no one has the dimensions for the pattern.


I'll see if I can come up with one for you as soon as I finish one of these for a fellow archer.....should have it done in a few days and I'll post what mine looks like...I borrowed some of his ideas and I hope he doesn't mind or sue me for using them......

Dave


----------



## Homey88

That is really awesome!


----------



## rembrandt

I have the stave support sewed in already.......I have the decorative bands around the top and bottom sewed on.....By tomorrow I should have this one laced and together....Let me tell ya, that is a lot of hand stitching....I got cramps in my fingers this evening sewing those two support staves in......I will still have to make the belt, attach it to the quiver and then stain it with leather dye.....I should have it posted on here Sat. or Sunday........


----------



## rembrandt

I'm putting the finishing touches on mine and I will have it dyed and ready to show by Wed. It is a job to do and I admire Rancid's work......


----------

